

Mint.com users are feeling the hurt, pinching pennies - qhoxie
http://venturebeat.com/2008/10/06/mintcom-users-are-feeling-the-hurt-pinching-pennies/

======
byrneseyeview
1) Not seasonally adjusted.

2) Alternative headline "Mint's users now include not only affluent early-
adopters, but people with very slightly lower incomes, too!"

------
RobGR
If a drop of 6% is $300 (according to the article), the average mint.com user
is spending $5,000 a month. That seems way too high to begin with, and
secondly, a suspicously round number. Perhaps all the numbers were rounded off
when told to the reporter ?

------
alecco
This is scary. I would never store my finances in a random small start-up
already doing data mining.

It is already too much to have banks and credit card corporations doing it.

------
opal
January is a heavy vacation month...?

